# I just bought some new Carolina Boots



## ShaneLogs (Mar 26, 2012)

View attachment 230957
View attachment 230958
View attachment 230959
View attachment 230960


Sorry if the images are a little blurry, I just got them saturday for $120. They are waterproof and moderately insulated too. I haven't gave them a try in the woods yet but they will get there first and maiden voyage very soon. Anyone else use Carolina's ? Im a Chippewa guy but gave these a try.


----------



## Sport Faller (Mar 26, 2012)

nice pumped up kicks, no calks?


----------



## ShaneLogs (Mar 26, 2012)

bigskyjake said:


> nice pumped up kicks, no calks?



I have a pair of White's calks here now and I don't think the staff at school would appreciate me walking around on there floors with spikes LOL


----------



## slowp (Mar 26, 2012)

Are they made in Scappoose, Warshington yet? :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## Gologit (Mar 26, 2012)

slowp said:


> Are they made in Scappoose, Warshington yet? :msp_rolleyes:



Sshhhhhhhh. That's a very sensitive subject. Particularly to those with no sense of humor. :msp_biggrin:


----------



## upstateny (Mar 26, 2012)

Ive tried Carolina's, Georgia's, Red Wings, Carhartt's, and now Chipp's. 

I'm wearing these now, and they are the lightest and most comfortable boot out of the box that I've worn.
http://goboldsafari.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/03/f080f__415S3qy1qyL.jpg

I really enjoy how light they are..and how the safety toe doesnt cut into the top of my foot when I'm crouched down say fueling up or something like that.


----------



## ShaneLogs (Mar 26, 2012)

slowp said:


> Are they made in Scappoose, Warshington yet? :msp_rolleyes:



How funny. lol


----------



## Sagetown (Mar 26, 2012)

Congrats on the new loggers. They look good. I just got a pair of 10" Double H.


----------



## lmbrman (Apr 9, 2012)

good lookin boots- keep us posted

been a chippewa fan in the past, but lookin for a change


----------



## ShaneLogs (Apr 13, 2012)

I really recommend them, I am impressed with them for sure.


----------



## forestryworks (Apr 13, 2012)

I had a pair of Carolina loggers.

Decent boots. Leather is too thin, IMO. So be sure you buy extra long tongue protectors or the laces will wear holes in your boots.

Getting new boots next week.


----------



## 056 kid (Apr 13, 2012)

I have never owned a pair, but I have seen them fall apart in a matter of weeks. The soles where the first to go. They came apart like Colby cheese. . BUT, will you find something better for 120.00? no. . . I looked at some danners that could have passed for high top tennis shoes in a shoe store recently, they wanted over 300.00 for them things:msp_scared: I am still kicking myself for missing the 20.00 used pair of whites a while back, They where a good fit too. .
Go out and stomp the brush and report back with your thoughts, I am curious. .


----------



## ShaneLogs (Apr 14, 2012)

056 kid said:


> I have never owned a pair, but I have seen them fall apart in a matter of weeks. The soles where the first to go. They came apart like Colby cheese. . BUT, will you find something better for 120.00? no. . . I looked at some danners that could have passed for high top tennis shoes in a shoe store recently, they wanted over 300.00 for them things:msp_scared: I am still kicking myself for missing the 20.00 used pair of whites a while back, They where a good fit too. .
> Go out and stomp the brush and report back with your thoughts, I am curious. .



I think they hold up very good and the soles haven't worned down at all, Just a little bit in the back but nothing major


----------



## Oldtimer (Apr 14, 2012)

Ordered a new pair of Wolverines just a few weeks back. Gore-tex lined, not "logger" style, regular work boots. The pair I have worn the last year and a half have been superb.


----------



## 056 kid (Jun 26, 2012)

ShaneLogs said:


> I think they hold up very good and the soles haven't worned down at all, Just a little bit in the back but nothing major



Well good, I'm glad they are holding up for you.


----------



## ShaneLogs (Jun 26, 2012)

056 kid said:


> Well good, I'm glad they are holding up for you.



Thanks 056 kid! They are great boots!


----------



## madhatte (Jun 26, 2012)

Had a buddy way back in the day bought some Georgias when they had a LONG warranty -- say, 180 days? -- and he'd bring 'em in busted up within that time, every time. Made a single boot purchase last three or four years.


----------



## Horsepwraddict (Jun 26, 2012)

Im a big Chipp fan but my old Dunhams came in at a close second. Never tried Carolina's but i would like to give them a chance, everyone i know seems to be happy with them.


----------



## mrhornet (Jun 26, 2012)

I picked up some Carolinas a couple of months ago to replace my old Redwings. I don’t have a job where I ware them but I do ware them 3 or 4 times a week for a few hours (Yard work, woods work, hunting, and fishing). I would get around 2 years out of the Redwings but couldn’t swallow the price this time. I have had a lot of work in the yard with cutting up dead trees and brush clearing and I think they may have a shorter life span but so far they are doing well. My first pair of loggers and they feel as well as my old Redwing and being vertically challenged every bit helps.


----------



## GASoline71 (Jun 26, 2012)

Never worn Carolina Boots.

The only boot I'll wear anymore made by Georgia Boot is their Romeos.

Gary


----------



## KYLogger (Jun 26, 2012)

I have a pair of Carolina lace to to loggers and love 'em. Good leather and the Vibram sole seems to be holding up pretty good so far. I definitely plan on purchasing another pair. They are wildly popular around here. I also purchased a pair of Carhartt loggers, the older all leather style not the new high tech version. They are made by Redwing for Carhartt and are by far the most comfortable lace up I have ever worn. The soles leave alot to be desired, the rubber is a little soft which gives great grip but I have noticed some small tears in them. 

Others mileage may vary,

Tom


----------



## 056 kid (Jun 26, 2012)

My clod hoppers are about due for some rebuilding, not looking forward to it. . my socks go in clean and come out dirty. I wore my last pair till they would fill up with chit several times over throughout the day, had them sown up and wore them out again. Walking through soft dirt filled them up within a few steps haha.


----------



## northmanlogging (Jun 27, 2012)

been wearing Carolina boots for 10-15 years now been through three pairs and 5 soles. Work full time in a machine shop and its really hard on foot wear, thousands of razor sharp bits of metal poking at yer feet all day. In the woods I wear White's or Viberg thicker leather for better ankle support etc...


----------



## ShaneLogs (Jun 27, 2012)

My Carolina's are great, You have to get use to the logger heels in them though. Found that out the hardway, LOL.


----------



## 7600 (Jul 4, 2012)

I've worn Carolina's off and on for years, I've had good luck with them. I have a pair of their linesmans boots now. The non-gore tex version. They're holding up really well, and they're the most comfortable boots I've had in a long time.


----------



## chaikwa (Jul 6, 2012)

Oldtimer said:


> Ordered a new pair of Wolverines just a few weeks back. Gore-tex lined, not "logger" style, regular work boots. The pair I have worn the last year and a half have been superb.



Oldtimer, (and anyone else for that matter), have you ever tried these? They're right in your back yard too! 







Labonville Steel Toe Chainsaw Safety Boots

I prefer the low heel but they come both ways. The pair I have now are 3 years old and have stood up to all kinds of things they probably weren't designed for.


----------



## Ductape (Jul 6, 2012)

chaikwa said:


> Oldtimer, (and anyone else for that matter), have you ever tried these? They're right in your back yard too!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I have a pair of Labonville's logging boots...... black. They aren't the chainsaw safety boots, just the regular ones. They are not the most comfortable boots I've ever owned, but for the $145 or so I paid for them I can't complain. I found them to run very large.... where I usually wear either a 9 & 1/2 or 10 ...... the Labonville boots are an 8 & 1/2. By far my faves are my Chippewas, the Super Loggers (made in the USA). I'm going to say my best bang for the bucks I've ever owned are my imported Chippewas.... for around $180ish. I got them with my saw a couple winters ago.... unfortunately. But a little Shoe-Goo and they are still going strong. They have to be ten years old.... been through hell and high water. The lining is getting pretty shot, and they could use new soles, but still quite comfy. 

Anyone ever have boots re-lined? Just curious.


----------



## KenJax Tree (Jul 6, 2012)

I really like my Wesco's i've had a couple pair.


----------



## arathol (Jul 6, 2012)

chaikwa said:


> Oldtimer, (and anyone else for that matter), have you ever tried these? They're right in your back yard too!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've had a pair of those for a while now. Wore them every day last winter during the cleanup from the October storm. Snow, rain, mud, wading in freezing streams, they handled it easily. These are the most comfortable shoes out of the box I've seen in 30 years of buying workboots. I ordered the wide EE boots for the extra room and it turned out they are more of a box toe than a wide width boot. Lots easier on the toes when wearing wool socks. They are warm in cold weather, not too hot in warmer weather, the waterproof lining is (or seems to be anyway) superior to the goretex thats dominated the market until recently. The higher 2" heels are a plus and are required where I work, as are cut resistant boots when working with a saw. 

I also bought a pair of steel toe Carolinas similiar to the OPs boots a year or so ago. They fell apart in a matter of weeks. The soles separated and the innersoles disintegrated. I've got a decent pair of Chippewas now and I much prefer those to the Carolinas.


----------

